# Roses are pink!!!!!!



## Khanjari (May 11, 2014)

*Rose soap*

Melt and pour soap with dried petals! !!! Hope you guys like it


----------



## Alprinceton (May 11, 2014)

Does it smell of roses?

I like your soap!


----------



## Khanjari (May 11, 2014)

Alprinceton said:


> Does it smell of roses?
> 
> I like your soap!



Thank you Alprinceton! The petals retained a little bit fragrance but I added rose FO too


----------



## Hazel (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful color! I'll cross my fingers for you that they don't discolor. :grin:


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 11, 2014)

Lovely bet they smell nice x


----------



## lsg (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful soap.


----------



## Norden (May 11, 2014)

So nice, I haven't tried melt and pour yet, does that need to cure too?


----------



## Khanjari (May 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. Can the discoloration be prevented when making the soap? Or even when drying the petals?



Norden said:


> So nice, I haven't tried melt and pour yet, does that need to cure too?



Thank you Norden! 

I have heard that the MP base when made is already cured so when you make MP soaps, they are ready to use once hardened!!!


----------



## judymoody (May 11, 2014)

Very pretty!  I don't make M&P but I admire you artists who do.


----------



## Norden (May 12, 2014)

I love the transparency of them, it's quite beautiful. Also a plus that you can use them right away.


----------



## Hazel (May 13, 2014)

I don't think so but I don't use flower petals in soap. I once read calendula is the only flower that doesn't brown. Perhaps someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Khanjari (May 13, 2014)

I have left some calendula petals too. I am going to try those too!!!! I will definitely post here when I make it. 

Also, my mother in law told me when drying the petals that if you spray hair spray on the petals and then allow it to dry, they won't discolor! I have not yet tried that technique so can't tell if it will work.


----------



## BabyPickles106 (May 13, 2014)

I'd be interested in knowing if the hair spray works.  The soaps are beautiful.  I've also read that the only flower petal that doesn't turn is calendula.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 14, 2014)

I have used calendula flowers in my soaps and the colour stays true! I grow them and press them myself x


----------



## shunt2011 (May 14, 2014)

Very pretty.  I don't use botanicals in my soaps as I don't like them laying my tub.  But, calendula does stay a really nice color in soap as I did try it once.   I know a lot of botanicals turn brown.


----------

